# Primobolan/Parabolan/Winstrol for cutting



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 5, 2006)

Primobolan/Parabolan/Winstrol : Does this sound like a good 6 to 8 week cutting cycle ? I'm sure about tha Para/Winny. but not to much about Primo . Also would a Primobolan/Winny stack do for a 10 week cycle.

(PS I aready know that I did not include any Test)


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2006)

Masteron and Tren is what I would do


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Masteron and Tren is what I would do


Thats quite common and swell, but I was lookin at options.


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2006)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Thats quite common and swell, but I was lookin at options.


Is that not an option???
Winstrol is a drug I would never use!!!! Primobolan is good but not worth the price.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is that not an option???
> Winstrol is a drug I would never use!!!! Primobolan is good but not worth the price.


 Absolutly an option,as is everything I guess. Problem is thats what I was lookin to get away from ha ha ! But on tha serious tip ,you don't think that Primo is something that would encourage lean lasting gains and a little strength?


----------



## Mags (Feb 6, 2006)

primo is sposed to be too costly for its returns and I thought winny screwed over your lipid system.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 6, 2006)

Why is Winstrol so hated on here?  What is so bad about it???


----------



## stax (Feb 6, 2006)

winny is weak and it is very hard on the liver, i wouldnt even have a couple drinks a weak if i was on winny


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

Fireplug said:
			
		

> Why is Winstrol so hated on here? What is so bad about it???


It is also bad for your tendons


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Wit tha right precautions (Supps) and correct dosages I've never seen problems wit winny at up to 50 to 70mgs ed for as long as up to 10 weeks.Thats not an issuse for me. I still am look'n for input on my post though concern'n tha combination of tha 3 compounds mentioned as a cutter.


----------



## redflash (Feb 6, 2006)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> . I still am look'n for input on my post though concern'n tha combination of tha 3 compounds mentioned as a cutter.



I think the input you are getting all says "Drop the winny"!  What other sort of input are you looking for?  Experiences? Other combinations? Substitutes? Give us a clue and we might be able to help.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2006)

Yo Tev!!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 7, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> I think the input you are getting all says "Drop the winny"!  What other sort of input are you looking for?  Experiences? Other combinations? Substitutes? Give us a clue and we might be able to help.



 I'm simply ask'n if this combination would work as a cutter, Yes or No .Would say tha blend'n of Primo and Parabolan allow for a person to use them together as a cutter. I understand that many think tha winny to be a bad choice and thats cool  but as I said thats not an issuse for me as is tha price of Primo etc. Just concerned if they would work for cutting. It's all good bout peeps opinion on tha different compounds,just will they do tha job as a cutter.Pretty simple question I think.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yo Tev!!



Whats kick'n big Homey !


----------



## Stu (Feb 7, 2006)

I think a combination of masteron and parabolan would be better.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 7, 2006)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Primobolan/Parabolan/Winstrol : Does this sound like a good 6 to 8 week cutting cycle ? I'm sure about tha Para/Winny. but not to much about Primo . Also would a Primobolan/Winny stack do for a 10 week cycle.
> 
> (PS I aready know that I did not include any Test)


Sounds expensive to me. How about some Test Prop and Tren A. 


Tough


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sounds expensive to me. How about some Test Prop and Tren A.
> 
> 
> Tough




That's what I'm doin in March...you think 2cc's prop/1cc tren EOD would be good??  That will be by far the heaviest cycle I've done...I'm just worried about the test putting water and fat on me...

And about winstrol...even pro's don't do 10 weeks of a 17C alpha alkylated substance due to the strain on the liver...believe all you want that milk thistle's gonna save you....but in reality ur liver values will be astronomical...


----------



## redflash (Feb 7, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That's what I'm doin in March...you think 2cc's prop/1cc tren EOD would be good??  That will be by far the heaviest cycle I've done...I'm just worried about the test putting water and fat on me...QUOTE]
> 
> Arimidex is expensive (UK anyway) but it stops aromatisation in its tracks so if you're worried about water and (estrogen-caused) fat then you might want to get your wallet (for our US colleagues "pocketbook") out...
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how you go.


----------

